# TdF Parties in Pasadena



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Just got back from a great nightly party at Scardinos's restaurant in Pasadena. Definitely a must do before the Tour ends. Great turn out. The place was packed with cool riders, great Italian food, and an ever better selection of pretty rare beers (German, English, Belgium, and Italian).

Nothing like riding home a few miles at night down Colorado Blvd. with old school Metallica playing after two strong Belgium brews. Beat everyone off the lights!!!


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks - cool tip.

what time were you there?


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

post here if there is another one anytime soon


----------



## Ziptie69 (Apr 6, 2006)

I think they're nightly at Sacantino's for the duration of the tour.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Ziptie69 is correct, the events are nightly.

Hollywood, I was there right around 7:30 until about 8:30. I was there in lycra, one of the few.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

LolaLeatherHips said:


> post here if there is another one anytime soon


i'd hit it.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

I am The Edge said:


> i'd hit it.


I'm going to hit you if you keep that up. :incazzato:


----------



## spingineer (Jul 20, 2007)

Damn, I'm glad I ran into this thread. Anyone else going tonight?


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

The wife and I are going to head over there a few times next week.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*Tonight!!!! (wed.)*

Last of the mountains - should be a fun one. (sshhhh....no spoilers)

Edit: well at least there's lots to talk about


----------

